# Oldest game you still regularly play?



## ital (May 2, 2021)

What you say? What you heard?


----------



## zoogie (May 2, 2021)

ital said:


> What you say? What you heard?


Zero Wing


----------



## KleinesSinchen (May 2, 2021)

Define regularly. Not daily, but from time to time:

Super Mario Bros. (NES)
Tetris (GB) ← Quite excessive at times; until the Tetris Effect kicks in… then it is time to stop.


----------



## Esdeath (May 2, 2021)

Probably the Pokémon games and Mario 64, board and card games excluded.
Oldest newest games, if I may describe it like this, where I regular do a playthrough is bioshock 1 + 2.


----------



## zxr750j (May 2, 2021)

Occasionally a quick game of Tetris on a GB, B-type, 5-9 (or is it 9-5?), I keep playing until the Space-shuttle lifts off (doesn't take long).


----------



## Blaze163 (May 2, 2021)

I was still playing old Gameboy, Game Gear, NES and Master System games until my DS Lite's shoulder buttons crapped out on me. Now my oldest game machine is my SNES Mini. Still play Mario All Stars, Starwing, bunch of GBA games.


----------



## TizioCaio95 (May 2, 2021)

I play Knights of the Old Republic II at least once every year. It's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Neyek (May 2, 2021)

Atic Atac for the ZX Spectrum


----------



## Shadowfied (May 2, 2021)

Maybe not regularly, but I return to these at least a few times every year

Pokémon Puzzle League
Heroes of Might and Magic 3


----------



## godreborn (May 2, 2021)

probably dkc returns or nsmb wii.  I play returns almost daily.  it's one of my favorite games, but it's a pirated copy (made a vc version of it for the wii u).


----------



## koffieleut (May 2, 2021)

Frogger on the old MSX


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (May 2, 2021)

MegamanBattleNetwork4 - snc ~2004.
So many addons etc. Lovely game.


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2021)

HOMM3


----------



## asper (May 2, 2021)

Another World, on each platform it was developed for or ported to


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2021)

*Sees people waxing nostalgic about Heroes of Might and Magic 3, personally remembers playing King's Bounty*
Wow I am old. I am also one of those that thinks 2 is better.

Play a bit of minesweeper (in this case a Linux version) as something to distract my hands which plays more or less still how it played back in the... was it 3.1 that came with?
Usually have a copy of NES Tetris 2 on something but has actually been a while.
Megadrive bomberman I also tend to have around.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 4, 2021)

Depends on what you mean by "reguarly" if you mean, like everyday then oldest is osu!(not sure if that counts since it's been updated since 2007), other than that, oldest is either dwarf fortess or minecraft(although i do play snes games from time to time)


----------



## pokemoner2500 (May 4, 2021)

People saying HOMM3 in 2021 makes me so happy as that was one of my childhood games


----------



## AmandaRose (May 4, 2021)

I still play Jet Pac on a daily basis


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 4, 2021)

i play mario kart ds alot


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 4, 2021)

I have a different def of "old" it seems


----------



## MarioMasta64 (May 4, 2021)

mappy


----------



## Seliph (May 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> oldest is either dwarf fortes


nerd


My oldest game is probably Mario 64, I've never beaten it but I always pick it up every other month or so and end up getting bored with it until I decide to replay it again.


----------



## anhminh (May 4, 2021)

Pong.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 4, 2021)

Seliph said:


> nerd


Bro it gets good after 74636485 hours in, i swear


----------



## Undwiz (May 4, 2021)

Gunman Chronicles

https://www.google.com/search?q=Gun...lTd8KHXQHD3UQ_B16BAgcEAI#imgrc=avfiH0dN9gA4pM


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)

Rescue on Fractalus.


----------



## spinal_cord (May 4, 2021)

Sensitive - C64


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2021)

My main haunts when I'm trying to relax my eyes in front of the Laptop are:

Uncharted Waters [1991]
Heroes of Might and Magic 3 [1999]


----------



## AncientBoi (May 4, 2021)

That fricken Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker! She won't Die! The bitch. Close to 7 years trying.


----------



## DaFixer (May 11, 2021)

I have a working C64 and Amiga 50 setup in my mencave.
So I still playing old games.
Yesterday I was playing Pipeline and Thundercats both on the C64.


----------



## Rafciu (May 11, 2021)

Pokemon Trading Card Game (Gameboy color, 1998) and its sequel


----------



## subcon959 (May 11, 2021)

Chuckie Egg (1983)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 11, 2021)

Lately I've been playing a lot of Ultima Online on a friend's server, which is fun.

SS13 too, once a week some friends and I hop on a server and do a couple rounds.


----------



## jos010 (May 11, 2021)

goldeneye N64, young merlin Snes


----------



## duwen (May 11, 2021)

Pac-Man is probably the oldest one I still play most regularly, but Galaga gets almost as much love.
Honestly, at least a quarter of my regular gaming is pre-1990, and a further 60-70% is 91-2011... leaving less than 10% for the last decade - says something about modern games, eh?


----------



## xbmcuser (May 11, 2021)

Donkey Kong Arcade 1982


----------



## SG6000 (Jun 10, 2021)

I still regularly play a bunch of SMS games from 1986 (albeit via a Mega Drive), like Secret Command and The Ninja. They're always a satisfying session.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Jun 10, 2021)

SG6000 said:


> I still regularly play a bunch of SMS games from 1986 (albeit via a Mega Drive), like Secret Command and The Ninja. They're always a satisfying session.


Enduro Racer on the SMS, ironically I listen to the sound track while riding my KLR 650 (an enduro) at times.


----------



## PhantomFist (Jun 10, 2021)

Outrun, usually MAME, sometimes Megadrive. Weekly or every other week.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 10, 2021)

I tend to go through PC-Engine Dracula X, Sapphire, and Winds of Thunder on a semi-regular basis. I don't do it quite as often, but I still try to clear Dragon Quest 1 (I've done NES, SNES, and iOS) and Final Fantasy 1 (I've done NES in the past, but would rather do iOS or PSP now).


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 10, 2021)

mario 1 and tetris ofc, also my octopus game & watch and other arcade type stuff like galaga.

My 56 year old dad still plays HOMM3 on a regular basis.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 10, 2021)

diddy kong racing


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 14, 2021)

WCW/NWO World Tour


----------



## Tomtani1 (Jun 28, 2021)

I still like to emulate the Intellivision system and play Space Armada.  I also like to emulate the Commodore 64 to play Jumpman.  Those are my childhood video games from the 1980s.

I also like to play the original Mario Bros. arcade rom on my emulator.


----------



## Stompoutloud (Jul 6, 2021)

Super street fighter 2 on genesis wiiware. 

Killer instinct snes 

Bomberman blast wiiware

Resident evil 4 mercenaries mode is still fun


----------



## Issac (Jul 6, 2021)

I play Mega Man 2 quite a lot... and Zelda 2 too... So either of those I suppose


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2021)

Super Mario Bros. 1 and 3 on NES


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 9, 2021)

I used to play Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced on my cell phone on my lunch break. I have to get back into it. That game came out on 2003 and it was one of my most favorite GBA games. 

Makes you miss being a teenager playing your GBA  beating all of your games.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 9, 2021)

Super Mario World? Gradius 3? Both released around the same time. Or DKC2, love that game. Or Super Castlevania IV. I didn't check the release dates for all of these, I'm not really sure if any of them count as playing regularly. I don't play older games (pre-3D) *that* much anymore, but when I do, it's usually SNES. Usually not any particular game though, and it's hard to remember offhand which ones I play more than others, I just play whatever I'm in the mood for. Or a random Sega Genesis shmup, but I don't play any single one of those with any regularity. Maybe Zero Wing cause the soundtrack is so catchy.

Edit: Most people have probably heard part of this song but may never have heard the full thing. It gets really good in the second half.


----------



## ital (Jan 29, 2022)

Been checking out some C64 titles. Man the gameplay was ropey but the music was funky!


----------



## 2pegaso2 (Jan 29, 2022)

Final faight de arcade o snes


----------



## Ricken (Jan 29, 2022)

If it's played regularly, Ocarina of Time.
If it's played at least once a year, Cave Story.
me remembering oot is older


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 29, 2022)

ital said:


> What you say? What you heard?


Depends, I like playing both new and old games so it's hard to tell what older games I play regularly.

Every now and then I like hopping into a Mario Kart Wii stage on dolphin.

Been playing the Portal series I guess, currently playing the Mario 64 PC Port (if the latter does count).

Other that that IDK, I play a lot more retro titles like Mario World and F-Zero GX but in terms of what I personally play regularly this is what I normally do for now.


----------



## esmith13 (Jan 30, 2022)

Arcade: Ms. Pac-Man
Computer: Lode Runner on Commodore 64.
Console: Combat on Atari 2600


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2022)

Ricken said:


> If it's played regularly, Ocarina of Time.
> If it's played at least once a year, Cave Story.
> me remembering oot is older


remember when cave story came out for the snes? ah, good times, good times


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 30, 2022)

PC game MoH:sh


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 30, 2022)

What's "oldest" for you?


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 30, 2022)

A constant rotation of SNES games. Most of those games are hard compared to modern games. Currently playing Metal Warriors and Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Caleck (Jan 30, 2022)

I've replayed Super Metroid so many times that it's become permanently ingrained into my subconscious.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 30, 2022)

Yesterday

PC: Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory
PSP: Killzone


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2022)

Caleck said:


> I've replayed Super Metroid so many times that it's become permanently ingrained into my subconscious.


oh, you're a super metriod fan? name every pixel


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 31, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> oh, you're a super metriod fan? name every pixel


Terry is my favourite pixel.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jan 31, 2022)

Pokemon - I always seem to be using the past games all the way back to Gen 1 for something. I've used most of past games to help complete my living Pokedex.


----------



## mrgone (Jan 31, 2022)

tetris on the gb, always in arms reach
every few years i play aliens|tc: a doom 1 mod, which basically makes it into the second alien-movie
and i still have unreal, unreal tournament, quake3 and voyger-eliteforce ready for some quick deathmatch bot fun


----------



## chocoboss (Jan 31, 2022)

A little of gameplay :


----------



## PSXCraver (Feb 16, 2022)

1. SNES - Blackthorn
I don't play it every single day. But once a while, I just go back to beat the game over again.

2. PSX - Suikoden 1 and 2
These two are my few all-time favourites to play. I just absolutely love the whole idea and design it has. And, I enjoy playing it.

In truth, there is definitely more. But I will not invest all my evening just to flood the post up badly, LOL


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2022)

Kaboom,Keystone Kapers,River Raid and Star Raiders on me Atari 800 XL.


----------



## KimKong (Feb 16, 2022)

I play a ton old old 8bit games.. 
Sooo many it's hard to remember what actually is the oldest..
But some honorable mentions are:

*Tetris
Pac Man
Gauntlet
Battletoads
River City Rampage*


----------



## djnate27 (Feb 16, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Kaboom,Keystone Kapers,River Raid and Star Raiders on me Atari 800 XL.


Keystone Kapers is among my all-time favorites. Love the 'rush' you get from chasing down criminals. Though, I never understood something. If that theft had the supernatural ability to know exactly where I was at all times when he clearly couldn't physical see me...why did he waste his talents robbing department stores?


----------



## appleburger (Feb 16, 2022)

Neyek said:


> Atic Atac for the ZX Spectrum
> 
> View attachment 261135


This game is so fun!  I never played it until Rare Replay on the Xbone, and I couldn't stop, which I really didn't expect with a ZX spectrum game that I never grew up playing.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 16, 2022)

C64:
Law of the West




H.E.R.O.


----------



## SaulFabre (Feb 16, 2022)

Arcade - between Pac-Man and Space Invaders
NES - between Donkey Kong, Mario Bros, Super Mario Bros 1
SNES - Super Mario World, F-Zero
N64 - Mario Kart 64

(Part 1/5)


----------



## draftguy (Feb 16, 2022)

Amiga:
It came from the desert (2)
Moonstone
Turrican 1-3


----------



## Jayro (Feb 17, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I still play Jet Pac on a daily basis
> 
> View attachment 261415


The only way I can play this game conveniently is on my N64 from DK64. All the emulators I try just hang at the "loading" screen forever.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 17, 2022)

Megaball (Amiga 2600)
Deluxe Galaga (Amiga 2600)
Zany Golf (Amiga 2600)
Team Fortress 2 (PC)
Minecraft (PC/Java)
Link's Awakening DX (Gameboy Color) <-- I've never stopped playing this one since it came out.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2022)

Jayro said:


> The only way I can play this game conveniently is on my N64 from DK64. All the emulators I try just hang at the "loading" screen forever.


The problem is most emulators are default set to emulate the ZX Spectrum 128k. Jetpac doesn't work on the Spectrum 128k even on 48k mode that you can select on the 128k. This was due to a hardware bug with the 128k model that wasn't on the 48k model of the spectrum. The bug for some reason only affected about 5 ZX 48k games from booting on the 128k Model.

Pretty much every emu has an option to select which model of spectrum is emulated. Just select the 48k model and the game will boot.

I pretty much play Jet Pac on my 3ds every day using the ZXDS emu but sometimes get my ZX Spectrum 48k outta the cupboard to play it that way.

Model select screen in ZXDS and below pic is game running.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 17, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> The problem is most emulators are default set to emulate the ZX Spectrum 128k. Jetpac doesn't work on the Spectrum 128k even on 48k mode that you can select on the 128k. This was due to a hardware bug with the 128k model that wasn't on the 48k model of the spectrum. The bug for some reason only affected about 5 ZX 48k games from booting on the 128k Model.
> 
> Pretty much every emu has an option to select which model of spectrum is emulated. Just select the 48k model and the game will boot.
> 
> ...


This makes me wanna aet my 3DS charged up, updated, and install that emu.

Another issue I have is which ROM format to use. I see games come in several different extensions. Is any single type preferred for Jetpack?


----------



## ChiefReginod (Feb 17, 2022)

Oldest that I play more than a handful of times a year:

Fatal Labyrinth (Sega Genesis, 1991) - The first console roguelike. I remember being really disappointed when I bought it back in the day, but it grew on me over the years and is now one of my all-time favorites.

Oldest that I play through once every couple of years:

Super Mario Bros. (NES, 1985) - I did all of the retroachievements on hardcore mode last year. I probably won't be touching it again for a while now. It's a pretty brutal set.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Feb 17, 2022)

Megaman or specifically, Rockman, the japanese version because I like the start screen.


----------



## Jacobh (Feb 17, 2022)

If by regularly you mean at least a few times a year, then probably MegaMan 2, RBI Baseball (original NES), and Mike Tyson's Punch out.  I think they are all from around 1987, but I don't remember which is oldest.   I do play older games than that from time to time, but not regularly.


----------



## MissingN0pe (Feb 17, 2022)

Smash 64


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 17, 2022)

Super Mario Bros, Super Castlevania IV, Mrs. Pac Man, Crash Bandicoot games..


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 17, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Zany Golf (Amiga 2600)


Always loved this game, but wtf is an Amiga 2600?


----------



## pucky (Feb 17, 2022)

Tetris DX, pokemon crystal, super mario land.
or on snes, super mario world and final fantasy mystic quest.
These where the games i was given by my mom from her childhood (snes),
The gameboy color i was given by my older brother


----------



## djpannda (Feb 17, 2022)

any answer but 2player Pong is Wrong. ..
but seriously Pong/breakout


----------



## Jayro (Feb 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Always loved this game, but wtf is an Amiga 2600?


It's just the Amiga model my dad owned.


----------



## ILuvGames (Feb 17, 2022)

Still playing the game of life. 53+ years now and I still haven't completed the single player story mode yet. If you get the bad ending, I hear that there is an extra special dungeon called 'The Depths of Hell' or something similar with a bad-ass boss with horns, hooved feet and a tail. And as for multiplayer, the idea of playing against nearly 8 billion other players sounds like a real fun-fest.

Seriously though, 7+ years playing Dragon Blaze (Gamevil/Flint/Com2US)


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 17, 2022)

Jayro said:


> It's just the Amiga model my dad owned.


Closest it could be is a 2500, or maybe a 2000.


----------



## sudeki300 (Feb 18, 2022)

pacman


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Closest it could be is a 2500, or maybe a 2000.


Oh, you're right. I searched for the 2000 on Google, and that's what it was. He always wanted a video toaster card for it, but could never afford one. But he had a commodore 64 card and a 386 card installed, along with an external floppy, an internal CD ROM, and he sure loved his MIDI music.


----------



## Flame (Feb 20, 2022)

on a regularly basis pokemon, from time to time Gameboy Tetris


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 20, 2022)

Jayro said:


> This makes me wanna aet my 3DS charged up, updated, and install that emu.
> 
> Another issue I have is which ROM format to use. I see games come in several different extensions. Is any single type preferred for Jetpack?


Sorry @Jayro my friend I totally forgot to answer your question. I always use tzx files for Spectrum emulation but tap is also fine.


----------



## SaulFabre (Feb 20, 2022)

Flame said:


> on a regularly basis pokemon, from time to time Gameboy Tetris


Agreed. Tetris is still one of my favorite old retro games i still play.
I play the Tetris DX which is enhanced for Game Boy Color though


----------



## blue-moon (Feb 20, 2022)

I played enduro on the atari 2600 today, it's crazy how well it plays especially to be a racing game with the severe limitations of the 2600 hardware, I always love to go back to it


----------



## Jayro (Feb 20, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Sorry @Jayro my friend I totally forgot to answer your question. I always use tzx files for Spectrum emulation but tap is also fine.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## titan_tim (Feb 20, 2022)

Gargoyles quest on GB and Contra


----------

